
Why aren't you (really) good at graphic design? - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/03/why-arent-you-really-good-at-graphic-design.html
======
Edinburger
I voted this up because I'd like to see a discussion, not because I
necessarily agree with the article.

Certainly, I agree that the bar is high for graphic materials nowadays.
However, I think it is often better to hire a professional to do this work.
It's very easy to burn a lot of time on graphic design as a leader or
developer only to produce designs which, at best, are 'rather good' not
'really good'.

Past experience: launched a website without a designer because we had a
developer with some design skills. Result: we paid a great developer (at the
cost of a great developer) to do average design work. Next time I hired a
dedicated designer - the results were an order of magnitude better, we got it
done at a lower cost and that great developer got to get on with writing great
code.

